# eating habits question (plus pics!)



## haley (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi everyone! Reggie is now almost 8 months and I have a question about eating... Reggie was never a big eater, even as a very young puppy he would really only eat 2 small bowls a day out of the 3 we gave him of his dog food (royal canin). Now that he is older we have begun giving him 2 meals a day (of the adult royal canin food as he has been fixed)- and he will usually only eat one! He is small (about 6.3 pounds...the vet says he is just petite all over) so I am a little concerned! We have begun giving him some raw veggies with his food as an incentive but he still only eats one bowl a day! Is this normal? When he has stomach aches we give him boiled chicken and he will eat it all, should I try feeding him this? Not sure what to do! 

Also, here are some recent pictures... the first in his new raincoat, the second in his travel crate (that he loves to hide in!) , and the third with his golden retriever friend Hayley!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

If he is happy, he is ok. You could split that one meal into two, one for the morning and the other at night.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

What a Cutie pie!!! Love the coat! I agree with Linda about spliting the one meal.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

What do you mean "when his stomach aches". ? Yeah ,you can't just start feeding chicken. You would need a balanced diet of some sort to go along with this. Raw veggies won't be absorbed nutritionally. They need to be cooked or pureed. Did the vet give him a clean bill of health. How is his energy level.


----------



## haley (Apr 30, 2011)

I meant when he has had diharrea or thrown up in the past.

ps- the meals are only about 1/3 or 1/2 of a cup at most, which is usually more then he will eat


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

haley said:


> I meant when he has had diharrea or thrown up in the past.
> 
> ps- the meals are only about 1/3 or 1/2 of a cup at most, which is usually more then he will eat


What about what the vet said. How many calories is that. ?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

At 6.3 pounds, I wouldn't expect him to eat two 1/3 cup meals. That's what our 11 and 12 pound dogs eat. He's probably doing fine on the amount he's eating. As long as he is in good body condition, and has plenty of energy, that should be okay. We produced a tiny puppy, now 12 years old, who is as healthy as can be. He was so tiny, and we were always worried about him, but we gave him to a good friend of ours, and he has never had any problems. He stays with us usually one week a year when his owner goes on vacation, and he fits right in with the rest of the pack.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

my thoughts too Tom. So long as the vet says he's healthy.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwww, Reggie is adorable!!
I also have a small Hav, she is 16 months now and tips the scales at 8.5 lbs!

She was never a big eater, would just pick at her kibble throughout the day. I tried feeding different amounts and could never figure out how much she actually needed!
When she was 9 months old she ended up breaking out in a ton of sores and I took her to the vet and found out she was allergic to nearly everything! Dave was helpful to recommend getting a feeding plan from Sabine and I have been home cooking for Tillie ever since. That being said, I now know that she was only eating what she HAD to to survive and now that she actually LIKES her food she scarfs it down in 10 seconds like a normal dog! LOL Total she eats maybe 1/3 a cup of homecooked a day...
probably doesn't help you much, but wanted to share our experiences!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

What a cutie...love the raincoat......can't help with the food question.....all of mine have been good eaters...but there are some days they barely touch it.......


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack inhales his food. I give him 1/2 cup of kibble twice a day. He is 16 pounds.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

What a cutie! As long as the vet says he's healthy, I wouldn't worry about it. Stella weighs between 11 and 12 pounds and I free feed her. She only ever eats once a day and doesn't eat more than 1/3 of a cup at a time.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Reggie is so cute - love the raincoat, too! We have a four year old, Abby, who is a little over seven pounds. She eats 1/4 cup twice a day but will skip a meal occasionally. I think for a little guy like Reggie that amount should be fine. Some dogs just don't care that much about food. Our McGee, who is Reggie's age, is a different story. He inhales his food! He is already ten pounds so we give him a heaping 1/4 cup twice a day. As long as Reggie is healthy and energetic, I wouldn't worry about him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

haley said:


> I meant when he has had diharrea or thrown up in the past.
> 
> ps- the meals are only about 1/3 or 1/2 of a cup at most, which is usually more then he will eat


I agree with Tom and Dave. My Kodi (one of the bigger dogs Tom and his wife, Pam, have produced at a slim, trim, 16 1/2 lbs) ate about 1/4 cup of Royal Canin Mini Puppy twice a day as a puppy. Now, as an adult who trains hard almost every day, he gets a rounded 1/4 c scoop twice a day. (I feed Natural Balance Organic as his adult food, but I don't think that matters)

IMO, from what I've read on this forum, and from talking to local Hav owners, many people who think their dogs are "picky eaters" are simply trying to overfeed them, and the dog is, wisely, self-regulating.

Remember... it's a lean horse for a long race, and that holds true for dogs too. Slim dogs stay healthier and live longer.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Raincoat picture too cute. I agree with the others overfeeding. My guys will eat and eat if I let them.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci is on the smaller side at 9.8 lbs, at 4 years old and she only eats once a day. I can't remember what she weighed at 8 months, but I do know she seldom eats twice a day and will even skip a day every now and then. She's had plenty of blood work done and is up to date with the vet and is perfectly healthy in behavior. I always encourage people to listen to their intuition and if you are concerned, you should probably go get some blood work done to ease your mind and see if there is anything to be concerned with..

However, I am one who thinks that Havs are notorious picky eaters, compared to other breeds, most dogs won't flip their nose up at steak, cheeseburgers, etc. but mine certainly will. If she isn't hungry, she won't eat. period.. self regulating.. 

He's super cute!
Kara


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Thumper said:


> ...most dogs won't flip their nose up at steak, cheeseburgers, etc. but mine certainly will.


Mine too lol! 
Fedja was always a finicky eater, but once he decides to eat he can eat 400gram (14 oz?) of raw food per day (meat, small raw bones, small amount of veggies, organ meat etc...). He usually eats twice a day. Despite the amount he eats he is very slender. But I must say we walk and play outside a lot. 
Then there are some days that he just refuses to eat. After 4 years I have finally learned that he won't starve himself to death lol.



TilliesMom said:


> ....I have been home cooking for Tillie ever since. That being said, I now know that she was only eating what she HAD to to survive and now that she actually LIKES her food she scarfs it down in 10 seconds like a normal dog!


Kibbles, no way! Fedja refuses to eat them, no matter which brand. And that's fine with me, cause I personally find kibbles to be so unnatural (only my personal view, I'm not saying that other people should not give them to their pets!). I am big fan of barfing, but I have had problems with other (friends and foster)dogs staying at our home. I would always get kibbles from their people, that they're supposed to eat...BUT once they smell Fedja's food, every one of them refused to eat their kibbles anymore! It's difficult not give in in such a situation, no matter what the owners said :redface:.


----------



## haley (Apr 30, 2011)

this is all so helpful! thanks everyone! :whoo:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thumper said:


> Gucci is on the smaller side at 9.8 lbs, at 4 years old and she only eats once a day. I can't remember what she weighed at 8 months, but I do know she seldom eats twice a day and will even skip a day every now and then. She's had plenty of blood work done and is up to date with the vet and is perfectly healthy in behavior. I always encourage people to listen to their intuition and if you are concerned, you should probably go get some blood work done to ease your mind and see if there is anything to be concerned with..
> 
> However, I am one who thinks that Havs are notorious picky eaters, compared to other breeds, most dogs won't flip their nose up at steak, cheeseburgers, etc. but mine certainly will. If she isn't hungry, she won't eat. period.. self regulating..
> 
> ...


 I'm glad this topic came up because I have been wondering the same thing. Maddie is about 8lbs and Zoey about 10 lbs . Lately they both are skipping meals. I have been told Zoey needs to gain and get more muscles. Not by a doctor but a Breeder. Maddie is very solid and sturdy. Mine probably eat about 2/3 cup or less a day. Plus home cooked mixed in. Zoey tends to still Maddies chicken! So I started feeding Maddie in her create and she eats the whole bowl full now.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody, at 7.5 months and 9.7 pounds, is showing no signs of wanting to give up any of his meals. He is still wolfing down 3 meals (1/4 c each of Orijen puppy). Granted, he gets very limited treats (just tiny slivers of freeze dried beef liver for training treats. He doesn't even get close to one whole piece in a day. My bag of them has lasted for months). I keep wondering when he is going to want to lose a meal.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I'm glad this topic came up because I have been wondering the same thing. Maddie is about 8lbs and Zoey about 10 lbs . Lately they both are skipping meals. I have been told Zoey needs to gain and get more muscles. Not by a doctor but a Breeder. Maddie is very solid and sturdy. Mine probably eat about 2/3 cup or less a day. Plus home cooked mixed in. Zoey tends to still Maddies chicken! So I started feeding Maddie in her create and she eats the whole bowl full now.


If Zoey needs muscles, she needs more exercise. My guess is that if she's working harder, she'll WANT to eat more. Muscles are good, fat is not.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

My oldest, SOX, only eats twice a day about twice a week. She is in good weight and muscle tone, so I don't worry. I'd only worry if she were underweight.


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

My girl has started skipping meals too. 

When I read the package for the size and weight on the food I'm feeding (it's incredibly dense than most dry kibbled foods), it suggests 1/2 MAX per day. 

But there are times where she will NOT eat in the morning....therefore, eating only once per day. 

I suppose each dog is individual and to go w/ what they're telling us?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Every adult dog that I have ever had only ate once a day. The large outdoor dogs got their food usually in the evening. The little indoor ones the same. I have been remiss with Rosie because she eats when we do and I usually cook extra for her. Not good I know. But if I had to board her she would only get fed once a day at the Vets. I really have to quit feeding her when we eat and get her on a schedule. Besides if they only eat once a day, they usually only poop once a day. Really is important if it is a BIG dog.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Mine eat twice a day and Abby, our 4 yr. old, does occasionally skip a meal. She is 8 - 9 lbs. and has 1/4 cup at each meal. McGee is 9 mos. and 10 pounds and eats a little over 1/4 cup twice a day and eats it all!

I wouldn't worry about it if she is energetic and not super skinny. They usually eat when they're hungry!


----------



## West End Girl (Feb 18, 2011)

Kathie said:


> Mine eat twice a day and Abby, our 4 yr. old, does occasionally skip a meal. She is 8 - 9 lbs. and has 1/4 cup at each meal. McGee is 9 mos. and 10 pounds and eats a little over 1/4 cup twice a day and eats it all!
> 
> I wouldn't worry about it if she is energetic and not super skinny. They usually eat when they're hungry!


And how often does McGee "poop"?

My Lola eats about as much as McGee and poops at least 3-4 times a day. I wonder if that's normal?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

McGee poops twice a day in general. Once right after breakfast and then later in the evening after a five o'clock supper. His poop had been a little bit soft but have firmed up since we started him on Taste of the Wild Grain-free a few weeks ago.

Check Lola's food to make sure it doesn't have corn in it because that will make them poop more! That happened when we first got Abby and when we switched her food she pooped way less!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter and Jack eat 2x day. Usually around 7am and 6pm. I have been giving a good rounded 1/4 cup of food at feeding times. 

Most of the time they both eat all their meals. At times, Dexter or Jack could care less about the meal and whoever does not eat usually eats the others meal. 

I encourage them to eat because sometimes they are holding out for something else. 

Sometimes, well...maybe...a lot...Jack will watch Dexter complete his meal and then if Jack is really hungry he will start eating as soon as Dexter has completed his meal. 

The one who skips a meal is usually very hungry at the next meal. 

I have discovered if they skip a meal, they are usually having tummy problems and they will self regulate their meals.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack gets 1/2 cup twice a day. He is always hungry and scrounging for more. I feel that he may be underweight. I can easily feel ribs and backbone. He has his annual coming up. I plan to ask if he is too skinny. I worry about his wonky leg if he gained more weight. sigh... I obsess over my beasties' weight. Izzy the cat is a fattie. It drives me bonkers.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

morriscsps said:


> Jack gets 1/2 cup twice a day. He is always hungry and scrounging for more. I feel that he may be underweight. I can easily feel ribs and backbone. He has his annual coming up. I plan to ask if he is too skinny. I worry about his wonky leg if he gained more weight. sigh... I obsess over my beasties' weight. Izzy the cat is a fattie. It drives me bonkers.


What is he eating? How much does he weigh?


----------



## tablepad (Oct 24, 2011)

very cute dog..looks like my boy on that same age..


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

HavaneseSoon said:


> What is he eating? How much does he weigh?


I feed him Taste of the Wild - High Prairie. He is just over 15 pounds. Jack is a 'bigger' Hav.


----------

